# Canadian Artists Speak out Against Piracy Lawsuits



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.musiccreators.ca/a_new_voice.php

It's nice to see Artists stepping up to back their fans.

*"1. Suing Our Fans is Destructive and Hypocritical 
Artists do not want to sue music fans. The labels have been suing our fans against our will, and laws enabling these suits cannot be justified in our names. We oppose any copyright reforms that would make it easier for record companies to do this. The government should repeal provisions of the Copyright Act that allow labels to unfairly punish fans who share music for non-commercial purposes with statutory damages of $500 to $20,000 per song. 

2. Digital Locks are Risky and Counterproductive 
Artists do not support using digital locks to increase the labels’ control over the distribution, use and enjoyment of music or laws that prohibit circumvention of such technological measures. The government should not blindly implement decade-old treaties designed to give control to major labels and take choices away from artists and consumers. Laws should protect artists and consumers, not restrictive technologies. Consumers should be able to transfer the music they buy to other formats under a right of fair use, without having to pay twice. 

3. Cultural Policy Should Support Actual Canadian Artists 
The vast majority of new Canadian music is not promoted by major labels, which focus mostly on foreign artists. The government should use other policy tools to support actual Canadian artists and a thriving musical and cultural scene. The government should make a long-term commitment to grow support mechanisms like the Canada Music Fund and FACTOR, invest in music training and education, create limited tax shelters for copyright royalties, protect artists from inequalities in bargaining power and make collecting societies more transparent."*


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

steven page had a pithy little soundbite on the subject.

"we're gonna sue you for liking our music, but hey, don't forget to see our show at massey hall"


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I can get charged $20 000 per illegal song, that's like....a billion dollars


----------

